# Car speaker repair?



## MadMax45 (Oct 30, 2008)

Hello I have some car speakers with the wire disconnected from cone and was wondering if its possible to fix? If so can you give me some instructions? I thought about solder but afraid to mess it up because of the small size of the wire! Also thought of superglue or a silicon but not sure will work either! Please help! Thanks

BTW dont have camera!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The wire to the cone connects to a tiny wire to the coil. You have to solder them to make the connection, glue won't get it done.


----------



## MadMax45 (Oct 30, 2008)

OW!!! Solder something so small! I hope I dont screw it up, im not that good at soldering, any advice? Thanks man! MadMax


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Find someone with a decent soldering iron and the skill to use it.
Buy a replacement speaker.


----------



## MadMax45 (Oct 30, 2008)

LOL  
1. All my friends want me to solder for them!! But im not that good of a solder imo !! I can solder somewhat, problem is I never soldered nothing this small! This wire looks like it will burn and break very easy!!

2.These speaker are infinity's and sound great when working, I hate to scrap them for new one! Would cost to much to replace right now anyway!

Anyway thank man, MadMax


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

you could look around for a speaker repair shop and see how much they charge??


----------



## watcher6342 (Dec 12, 2008)

do they make liquid solder?


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

watcher6342 said:


> do they make liquid solder?


They might but when it comes to electronics you need a good solder connection. At least that is a general rule I was told years ago. There are cold solders which are failed solder connections that cause problems so i suspect anything done with liquid would be suspect. good question though which maybe somebody more into this can speak on.


----------



## rugdav001 (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes, you can solder them quite easily. First thing is where they came apart at. If they came apart near the cone on the bottom side, you will probably have to replace the lead wire to the terminal. If the lead wire is to short, it will come apart again and faster. As the cone moves up and down it flexes the lead, that is why there is slack in them. Replacement leads can run around $20 each. I have had to replace mine in my Audiobahn's and RF's. If you do not have enough wire extruding from the back of the cone, you will have to remove the dustcover so that you can solder properly. Use a clamp on heatsing to help dissapate the heat. Too much heat will ruin your coil. Start by 'tinning' the lead. Use a non-acid flux solder and heat the lead so that it is coated evenly. Then solder the coil wire to the lead. After it cools use an epoxy to hold the lead in place through the cone to prevent vibration damage that would break the connection again. Once again I can not stress enough to have the proper length lead. It should move freely and be positioned so that it is like a spring in the way it flexes. And never use a cold or liquid solder, it will get soft under the heat. I run 8000 watts through my system, solder like that would not last long for a clean connection. Dirty connections are what ruin a speaker and cause poor sound quality. Just rosin core solder, as acid will corode the connection, and a 15 watt soldering iron will do fine.


----------



## jim.ling24 (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks "rugdav001", nice informative post..thank you very much...


----------

